# New "hammie" Electric



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I just recieved my latest addition to my Hamilton electrics today. It's a Taurus model circa 1962 with a 505 movement. While not a NOS it has been worn VERY little as there isn't the slightest mark on the case or crystal. It came with the box but no papers and was said to be stored in a safe for 30 years. It is running well and keeping good time.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great stuff Bill - looks as good as new :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Love the shape of the case mate


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done Bill --- nice to see someone else posting pictures of their Hamiltons! It feels like I'm pissing into the wind sometimes. :lol:

Love the box on these and that looks like a very nice one!

I have a few Taurus (whats the plural of Taurus? :huh examples myself (below). So what other Hamiltons do you have?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul, I have the Railroad 50,51,52 . Also a Vantage,a Nautilus 502 along with my Van Horn and Taurus. I also have two very nice Hamilton electronics. I'll be away a few days, but will post photos of them when I return.

The Hammies are nice watches even though they can be tempermental at times. Anyone that loves design has to admire the work of Richard Arbib. I assume youhaveRene's book "The Watch of the Future".

BTW I must tell you, your site has been on my favorites for longer than I have been in any forums.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Anyone that loves design has to admire the work of Richard Arbib.


Bill, I bought this book a few months back...have you read it?


----------

